# Honyaki Knives



## pkjames (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have added a few honyaki blades to my site, you can see them here:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/honyaki/











I will be adding more blades to this section in the coming days.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 13, 2015)

They are amazing James


----------



## ecchef (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh my!!!!!


----------



## designdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Outstanding! I notice they do not have a pronounced hamon, like my Mizuno blue steel honyaki. Why is that?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 13, 2015)

You don't normally see hamon in blue steel, but it's there with the right angle of reflection. Reason being, blue steel has very tight HT temperature rage, so the differential HT does not yield a huge temp. difference therefore the lack of easily visible hamon. Blue 1 is the hardest to see, since it has the tightest temperature range.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, I wish I can take a better pic of the ringed gidgee handle, I think only a short video can truly tell how amazing they are!


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 13, 2015)

Whoa!!! How about a little advance notice before you drop this kind if thing on us?! :wink:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 21, 2015)

Who is forging these blades?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 23, 2015)

U can see the details on my site. Yanagis by Genkai, and gyuto by kenji togashi


----------



## pkjames (Feb 9, 2016)

Its been a while to show off some Honaykis, so here they are:
a 21cm custom diamond shaped usuba, blue 2 honyaki with full corian, triple spacer handle by K&S










a "Syousin White Flame" 300mm wide tako, full mirror polished white 1 honyaki. Forged by Kenji Togashi and sharpened by Hirosugu Tosa. With K&S handle, ebony, front and end corian, triple spacer design











with cusomer's name engraved at the manufacturer


----------



## YG420 (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful! Yea my kono blue#2 honyaki's hamon barely shows through. Wonder if theres any way to make it more pronounced maybe? Good looking knives!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 9, 2016)

Where's the 390 sakimaru takobiki 

@CDXX - is yours mirror polished? Apparently blue#2 isn't as prominent as white steels. There are some threads on bringing out a Hamon, I've heard of etching and also fingerstones.

Hope it's okay to post these here, if they get removed it's nothing personal:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10794-Mizuno-Honyaki-repolish
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14109-Let-s-see-some-honyaki-(re)finishes


----------



## daveb (Feb 9, 2016)

LIKE


----------



## pkjames (Feb 13, 2016)

Still waiting for a handle, you know I can't just throw a ho-wood to it right 

thanks for the hamon threads. I do realize that, some of those blades with more of a showing hamon, have a layer of clear lacquer like paint on top of the hamon line. I think it could be some special paint to bring out the hamon.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 13, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Still waiting for a handle, you know I can't just throw a ho-wood to it right



Hey, not everyone hates ho! unish:


----------



## Customfan (Feb 14, 2016)

Man, those are nice....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd take a d shaped ho wood handle over 99% of the customs I've seen any day.


Asteger said:


> Hey, not everyone hates ho! unish:


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> I'd take a d shaped ho wood handle over 99% of the customs I've seen any day.



The weight thing really makes a big difference in daily use.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Feb 15, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Hey, not everyone hates ho! unish:





TheDispossessed said:


> I'd take a d shaped ho wood handle over 99% of the customs I've seen any day.


Same here  D-shaped or octagonal.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2016)

To be clear I mean the blade forward balance of ho. You put something heavy on the back of a light honyaki or zen ko knife and sad times and wrist problems await.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone know why pics in hotmail will always die in a matter of days? Looks like the allow you to share but not really


----------



## pkjames (Feb 15, 2016)

There are people like ho for varies reasons, but in the end, artistic is part of honyaki knives. I really doubt I can sell any of my honyaki knives with a ho installed l. Certainly no on ever asked for it. So different market segment I guess.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm all for handleless Honyaki blades, not a big handle guy. The blade does all the work for me.


----------

